# Those of you with dual subs... do you agree with these placement guidelines?



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a link to Dual Sub placement guidelines...

Do you agree with the Optimal suggestion?

http://www.aperionaudio.com/connect/dual-subwoofers-for-your-home-theater/


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Those are the generally guidelines, the mid-wall placement also works for the front and back wall.

Here are a couple of other multi-sub placement approaches: 

http://blog.acousticfrontiers.com/w...ofers-to-improve-bass-the-welti-devantie.html

These are just starting points though, you have to experiment to find the best location. I have had rooms were one of the best spots was about 5 feet into the room from the front wall in the center. I found this spot by accident as I was just testing a sub and just plopped it down there to see if it functioned correctly before moving it. It was crazy how much better the bass was there then my second best location but it was in a walk way so it was not possible to keep it there. 

Most rooms are going to have different spots that are optimal. You can also do the trick were you place the sub at your seating position and play low frequency test tones and crawl around to hear were the bass is the loudest and smoothest. The spot were it sounds best is were you place the sub. You can also do this with measuring software and move the mic around until you find the spot that has the best response.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I agree with this:


> So then, how do you get two subs to produce great bass in your place? Experimentation is the answer: Since there are no guaranteed best spots when it comes to positioning multiple subwoofers, moving it around and listening over and over is really the only way to get the subs locked-in with your lair.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I use the 1/4 placement along my front wall. I do notice a bit of a dead spot about 2/3 of the way to my back wall. My seating location is about 2-3 feet back from there and the bass level is good for me.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> I use the 1/4 placement along my front wall. I do notice a bit of a dead spot about 2/3 of the way to my back wall. My seating location is about 2-3 feet back from there and the bass level is good for me.


I also use this method. I have found that raising the front of my subs by about 1.5" (upward tilt) and toeing them about 20 degrees inward (toward the MLP) yielded much better results for me. When I ran Audyssey with this arrangement, the sub distance was much more closer (9.5' vs 12.5' before. Real distance is about 8.5') and my sub trim level ended up at 0 vs 2.5 before. 

Not sure if it's a recommended approach or not, but when I tested it out with the apartment scene in Live Free or Die Hard, every machine gun shots were of pant flapping, and couch shaking :bigsmile:

cheers


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Interesting Yoda. That's too easy not to try. I'll have to see if something similar makes a difference for me.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

give it a shot. I had a rubber feet from other speakers laying around so I used those to prop up the subs. Could be placebo, but Audyssey did yield different results


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the response, guys.

I found it curious that they suggested mid-way up the side walls (across from each other) as the best place to start. I would have thought it would be front corners.

Anyhow...THANKS


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

It is rather strange. I'd probably try it if I had a long rectangular room or something along those lines, just to have them nearfield. Better have a phase switch if there's nothing between the 2 subs, might come in handy


----------

